
Xo: command line tool to generate idiomatic Go code for SQL databases - kenshaw
https://github.com/knq/xo
======
kenshaw
xo supports PostrgeSQL, MySQL, SQLite, Oracle, and Microsoft SQL Server
database generation support, with two major modes: custom query
inspection/generation and schema generation. Check out the examples directory
for generated code.

Also, it is notable that one can supply their own templates and could
hypothetically build models/support classes/code/whatever for any language.

Questions / comments / input welcomed and appreciated!

